# Puppies are hard work



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's so hard to raise a puppy. Why does no one tell you that?!? I think they are so darn cute because that's the only way people would put up with their shenanigans. 

I am realizing this only now because Gustave has started growing out of the puppy stage. He's not biting anymore. He sits still, sometimes even fall asleep as I brush him. He is potty trained. He can actually control himself now and not go crazy at every single thing. He walks nicely on leash. He doesn't stumble and flop around as he walks. And he listens. 

All this makes me realize how hard it was when he was younger. I guess it also tells me things get easier as they get older. Most of all it makes me nostalgic already about his puppy phase. My baby's growing up but I am gonna miss his puppy ways and clumsiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

it IS hard work- but, like you said, oh so worth it  That being said, I love the comfort of having a potty-trained dog who has some self-control! I think young puppy and somewhat harder to cuddle with too. :-D this is why we say "enjoy puppyhood!"


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe Gustave, you're a big boy now! Your mommy is doing a great job with you and there is hope for me reading this. I hope Dom goes on the same path! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I apparently love the puppy stage also, since I've gone through it 4 times in not even 3 years!!! It is a lot of work, but doesn't it go fast? Dewey has calmed down quite a bit too, but in the evening they all get wound up, and it's like puppy hood all over again!!!! I love all of mine so much, and wouldn't change the ages or spacing of them for anything!! It all worked for me!!! Maybe Gustave needs a brother or sister?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Maybe Gustave needs a brother or sister?


Haha, my husband will flip out if he hears this! Current plan is to think about giving him a skin sibling in 2-3 years. But we have a history of plans changing, so who knows. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And that's why I got Tyler as an 8-month-old. All the pain in the derriere stuff was done at the breeders. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Haha, my husband will flip out if he hears this! Current plan is to think about giving him a skin sibling in 2-3 years. But we have a history of plans changing, so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh those are nice too!!! More work than puppies, and it doesn't end at a year old, !!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wait! You've got more puppy stuff to go through. The second half of the first year is the "teenage stage" and Gustave will keep you on your toes!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Just wait! You've got more puppy stuff to go through. The second half of the first year is the "teenage stage" and Gustave will keep you on your toes!


Haha, yes. It has started. He is definitely rebelling. He even likes timeouts now!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Just wait! You've got more puppy stuff to go through. The second half of the first year is the "teenage stage" and Gustave will keep you on your toes!


Ha ha, Marj, I wasn't going to tell her !!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh those are nice too!!! More work than puppies, and it doesn't end at a year old, !!!!


Yes, that's what we're afraid of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Puppies are sooooooooooooo darn cute and irresistable!!!! But -- when you think of all the work that goes into raising a puppy, then you find them a little easier to resist.

Gustave is just sooooo darn cute.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Puppies are horribly evil and wicked. I can not wait to get another!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Puppies are horribly evil and wicked. I can not wait to get another!


Ha ha ha! I just spit out my coffee laughing!! Some of us are just gluttons for punishment!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's an addiction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww Gustave is growing up.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> Awwww Gustave is growing up.


He doesn't think he's too big for that red box you sent the blanket in. It's crazy how much he loves it. He would sleep in there if we let him. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh those are nice too!!! More work than puppies, and it doesn't end at a year old, !!!!


AMEN!!! I have three skin puppies, so I am over it! I went for an older dog and am so happy I did. But puppies are SOOOO stinkin' cute though, and so nice to start with a clean slate. I just don't know that I have it in me to do a puppy ever again after these kids! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> AMEN!!! I have three skin puppies, so I am over it! I went for an older dog and am so happy I did. But puppies are SOOOO stinkin' cute though, and so nice to start with a clean slate. I just don't know that I have it in me to do a puppy ever again after these kids! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Believe it or not, Celeta when your kids grow up, you will miss all the crazy rowdy drama!! I missed it so much that I started my childcare . And ..... If you think that the ages of your kids are trying now? .... Wait until their teen agers!! Give me the babies or elementary ages. ANYDAY!!!!!


----------



## <3Mia (Nov 14, 2012)

Puppies are a lot of work. That's why we held out so long on our daughter. Finally broke down & got her one for her 12 birthday. We all love the pup, she is so cute, but yes a lot of work. Think that's why God makes babies furry & skin so darn adorable so we won't be able to resist at least a few times. Those skin babies are lots of work as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> It's so hard to raise a puppy. Why does no one tell you that?!? I think they are so darn cute because that's the only way people would put up with their shenanigans.
> 
> I am realizing this only now because Gustave has started growing out of the puppy stage. He's not biting anymore. He sits still, sometimes even fall asleep as I brush him. He is potty trained. He can actually control himself now and not go crazy at every single thing. He walks nicely on leash. He doesn't stumble and flop around as he walks. And he listens.
> 
> ...


The first year is **** and expensive...but the hard work is so worth it. Raising them from a puppy puts in foundation for the rest of their life. It is a lot easier when they are older and acclimated.


----------

